# Range Rover P38 model



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

My father will be buying a range rover (gas converted) within the next few days purely down to how much petrol his merc (4.3l V8 avgs 15-16mpg) i went down y.day to have a look at the car and its covered in light swirls. So when we get it probably be monday/tuesday time il be wanting to give it a good de-swirl session on the weekend. So have the range rovers got hard paint??

Heres some pics of the range in question



















oh and heres some pics of my dads merc (im properly sad to see this go as its a beauty of a car with shed loads of horses) 










Just cleaned engine bay 










Oh and thats another question what can i use to clean the engine of the range as its in a bit of a state...

Thanks in advance.

Sat :thumb:


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

B B B BUMP!!!

and oh yea :lol:

Anyone know how hard the paint is?? 

Thanks Sat :thumb:


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Satnam,

Have a look here Steve has just detailed a RR a good few tips there:thumb: 
http://www.detailingworld.com/showthread.php?t=20303

As for the engine bay, you could try Megs APC or Super Degreaser agitate then rinse, followed by Hyper Dressing or CG New Look Trim Gel

Ant


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

Nice one for the link but thats the l322 the one my dad is getting is the shape before i.e. p38 model.. so the paint may be different on these ones.. anyone have any idea on this??

Thanks in advance :thumb:

Sat


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

IIRC you have a rotary and not a PC??

For polishes I'd look at a bottle of Meguiar's #80 Speed Glaze, and a bottle of Meguiar's #83 DACP. Grab yourself a couple of polishing pads, I prefer the Meguiar's ones, but can get results from the Sonus SFX2 pads also.

Start with the Megs #80.

12" x 12" test section.
Season the clean dry pad with 2 spritzs of QD, then work on a slow speed to absorb the moisture. This will stop all the lubricating oils from soaking into the pad and stopping the polish from working as designed.
Put 2 x 1" lines of polish onto the pad.
Put the pad onto the test section, and turn the machine on, with no pressure, and lowest speed.
After about 5 or 6 seconds, the pad will have picked up all of the polish.
Still on speed 1 and no pressure, spread the polish over the 12" square section. Left to right, then up 'n down.
Turn the speed up to just over 1000 rpm, and work the polish with good pressure. (this is about the same amount of pressure that you could apply by just using your thumb)
After 3 or four passes, the polish will go clear.
Slow down to the lowest speed, and lighten up on pressure.
Do 1 last pass at this slow speed, to refine your finish.

If after wiping down, the swirls are still there, then up your polish to #83, and repeat as above.

I don't think that the Range Rover paint will be that difficult to polish, as it will be similar to most Rovers (not too difficult)

Just takes a little time 'n patience.

BTW - Your fathers Merc looks very nice, do you detail that?


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

yup i used to detail that bud.. and thanks for the help

Sat :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

The day it arrives Sat, give it a quick wash and do a couple of test sections by hand.

If you don't have any Megs #80 & #83 yet, try the polishes that you do have on an applicator and by hand.

This is something that we do on certain pre detail inspections, to see how the paint responds to certain polishes.

You only have to work a small area to test, but do work it for a couple of minutes.

If you struggle by hand with the products you've got, let us know, and someone may be able to suggest a product.

This way you'll be ready for the weekend, to get it deswirled. By warned though, these are big beasts of a vehicle, and take an absolute age.


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah i know the car is mahoosive.. i reckon i'll probs do the roof first and work my way downwards as worst case il have to do it over two days..

I don't have any megs #80 or #83.. I'll have a look through the polishes i have i think the kent one i've got should be up to the work as i de-swirled my mums beemer with that polish and it came out pretty spot on..

Thanks for the help steve and if i get stuck again. you'll be getting a pm your way 

Thanks Sat :thumb:


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

*deswirl range*

Ps let me know how you get along with that beast as I have got the same model which needs deswirling!!! :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

Yup no worries should hopefully be picking it up tonight.. just waiting on confirmation as theres outstanding finance on the range so the lad is paying it off today and then hopefully the hpi shall be spot on, probs give it a wash and test polish on saturday.. and maybe give it the full de-swirl session on saturday if the weather holds out if not maybe sunday and monday..

Sat :thumb:

p.s. @ h-m3 hows the build quality on these later ranges as this is a 01/51 car so should be the revised model (millennium edition i think) etc.. as iirc the earlier models had engine problems but this has only ever been to range rover and back from day one... a one owner car with only 50k odd on the clock and its the 4.6 vogue engine if that makes any difference.


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Range p38*

Hi the build quality is good on them, Ive got the 2001 4.6 vogue model myself, the thing you have to be weary of is the hydrolic suspension, they can be problem and very expensive to repair!!! but that looks like a clean one with low mileage so should be ok. What lpg kit has it got? as I have just got my one done which cost me £2k no loss of power!!:car:

Be careful how fast you take the corners on the jeep!!!


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

haha tell me about it i test drove it with my dad and my ol' man said floor it.. so i looked at him in a dissapointed look and said i am haha.. hes face was funny lol but the reason why he wants it is because of the fuel cost as its gassed.. and its got a multi point system something like that which has no loss in power like you said. I think the range will be a cruiser.. just going to get some 22" range rover sport wheels on it.. make it look the biz.. apart from that maybe the quad exhaust at the back.. its a pretty sorted car in standard form as it has loads of extras.

Sat :thumb:


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

Also on another note one of the gas men around our local area said if you get a certificate of the gas service you can go to the government and they give you £650 odd back as your helping the environment.. so maybe you could recoup some money back.

Sat :thumb:


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

satnam said:


> Also on another note one of the gas men around our local area said if you get a certificate of the gas service you can go to the government and they give you £650 odd back as your helping the environment.. so maybe you could recoup some money back.
> 
> Sat :thumb:


Didnt know of that one!!!

There was a scheme that ended in around Nov 05 that the gov would help you with the cost of the conversion.

ps let me know if you source any further info in this.

POWERFLOW do quad exhausts, and for rims check ebay theres untold of people selling 22. but you would deff lose ride comfort!!!:driver:


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

realistically the only mud this car is going to see is going to be when is parked next to the grass. my mates got 22" wheels on his range and the rides still quite nice  and coming from a low clk to a range i doubt id tell much difference in ride comfort :lol:

Sat :thumb:


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

If we get the quads it will be arden or hartge back boxes as they are the tuning companys for these range's  

Sat


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

oh and h-m3 got any pics of your range 

Thanks in advance 

Sat :thumb:


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Range p38*

My one is same with all the extras sat nav rear tv's etc factory fitted. Its Java black. Sorry mate I dont have any pics at the mo, soon I take some I will forward to you.

NB: Satnam if you wanted power you should've gone for the Overfinch spec one dude!!! Truly a beast!!!


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

satnam said:


> If we get the quads it will be arden or hartge back boxes as they are the tuning companys for these range's
> 
> Sat


Don't forget Overfinch ... they do some nice Rangey gear ... although it's usually along the lines of crowbaring a corvette engine into them!


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

There actually was one up for sale but when we rang em they had sold it and forgotten to take the ad off autotrader.. was a bit miffed but what can you do eh. It was in that nice dark green aswell had all the body work. and was called the overfinch 460 iirc..

Sat :thumb:


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

H-M3 said:


> My one is same with all the extras sat nav rear tv's etc factory fitted. Its Java black. Sorry mate I dont have any pics at the mo, soon I take some I will forward to you.
> 
> NB: Satnam if you wanted power you should've gone for the Overfinch spec one dude!!! Truly a beast!!!


Well this is really going to be a run around untill my dad gets his finances in order as he originally wanted to get an individual spec X5 but after paying off his taxes (self employed pharmacist) which was a hell of a lot he had to rethink lol.. So we're p/x the clk against the range.. imho the range is nice but the clk to me is the daddy car as i would of loved to of had that 

Sat :thumb:


----------



## stewie (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm currently working (well rebuilding) yet another P38 atm. Must have detailed/prepared over 100 of them over the past 6 years!

From a detailing point of view they arn't that bad to work on once you've mastered them. They drive quite well for a big 4x4 but reliability is an issue.


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

Whats wrong with the reliability?? I'd rather know now then find out later :lol:

Thanks in advance :thumb:

Sat:thumb:


----------



## stewie (Dec 20, 2005)

satnam said:


> Whats wrong with the reliability?? I'd rather know now then find out later :lol:
> 
> Thanks in advance :thumb:
> 
> Sat:thumb:


Some of the main problems that keep popping up are:-

Air suspension faults (it will sit slightly on the wonk they all do) but the pumps are known to play up along with airbags etc

Air con - make sure it works. We tend to buy them now with the view that it won't. Blend motors are very common failures. Look for a book in the corner of the Climate control screen.

4.6 engines. Great when they are 3.5, 3.9 and 4.0 but they took it a bit far with the 4.6!

Electrics. These are quite complicated cars with ECUs and substations all over the place. Make sure it all works. Problems can be a PITA to fix let alone costly.

beep beep beep 'Ignition key in' even though it isn't. Another common problem I'm finding. The switch getting stuck in the ignition. The car then not recognising that the key has been removed thus not allowing you to lock by remote control and also not shutting down any of the electronics ending in a bat flattery!

Lift the black plastic flap (assuming that the spring hasn't broken) that goes between the boot carpet and the lower bootlid. Check for corrosion along the seam on the lower bootlid.

There are many others but basically spend time going through the car and make sure it all works. I would recommend getting a good warranty if you can get one. They are very good cars whilst they're working but usually expensive when they arn't.


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

stewie said:


> Some of the main problems that keep popping up are:-
> 
> Air con - make sure it works. We tend to buy them now with the view that it won't. Blend motors are very common failures. Look for a book in the corner of the Climate control screen.
> 
> What does that book signify then, I think my one comes and goes!!


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

You really want some spinners, you'll look the part when crusing down the stratford road then :lol:


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

stewie said:


> Some of the main problems that keep popping up are:-
> 
> Air suspension faults (it will sit slightly on the wonk they all do) but the pumps are known to play up along with airbags etc
> 
> ...


Another to add to the list,
DO NOT JUMP START!
My mums bf has a 2.5 diesel P38 and he left it at a hotel while they went away on holiday, during that time the battery must have died so the hotel/car people looking after it jump started it, it ended up needing a new abs ecu and something else it was pretty expensive from what I remember.
If its gonna be left for a long time, one of them solar windscreen trickle chargers would probably be a good idea I would think.


----------



## stewie (Dec 20, 2005)

> What does that book signify then, I think my one comes and goes!!


That means you have a fault within the system, you can get it fault codes read obviously which should tell you whats gone wrong.


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

Jace said:


> You really want some spinners, you'll look the part when crusing down the stratford road then :lol:


haha :lol: not going to be copying my mates style 'so to speak' as iirc you seen my brother with my mates range rover?? near five ways or sumat??

Sat :thumb:


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

Just an update we never got this range as the guy was messing us about.. so now me n my bro n dad have just gone to the range rover dealership in wolves and come Wednesday time will be picking up a new range rover 4.4 Vogue  one nice car with all the mods n cons  So now the question has changed how hard in the paint on the l322 model ranges Thanks in advance

Sat :thumb:


----------

